# Multiple users on one account



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but is there any way to have 3 users on one (my) iTunes account, but keep the monies (namely gift cards) separate?  

I want to give each of my sons a $50 iTunes gift card for Christmas, but want them to only have access to their own card.  I also want access to my own card/amount.  Is this possible, or do we each need to have our own iTunes account?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think thats possible. I do the same thing for holidays, but we all share the same account. We just try to keep track or follow receipts to keep a running tally. You could do a spreadsheet or like me, just keep track on the notepad on the refrigerator.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I don't think thats possible. I do the same thing for holidays, but we all share the same account. We just try to keep track or follow receipts to keep a running tally. You could do a spreadsheet or like me, just keep track on the notepad on the refrigerator.


Thanks; I didn't think there was a way, but wanted to make sure. Ha, ha...I wouldn't know how to do a spreadsheet if you paid me! I'll just keep track of it in a notebook, like I've been doing. So far it's only been one son and me so it hasn't been too bad, but at Christmas I'll be adding another, so it's going to get a little more complicated.

I hope you saw my post on the other thread about the iTunes cards at Wal-Mart. The deal expires at midnight tonight.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

kindlemama said:


> I hope you saw my post on the other thread about the iTunes cards at Wal-Mart. The deal expires at midnight tonight.


I did, thanks! I'm wondering if they'll have the deal online? It's my only hope . . .


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

hsuthard said:


> I did, thanks! I'm wondering if they'll have the deal online? It's my only hope . . .


Looks like it's in-store only. From their website:

Amazing Walmart Electronics Event offer available in-store on November 6-7 only. Limit 2 per customer. Limited time offer while supplies last.


----------

